# Wireless headphone



## int86 (Aug 11, 2006)

Suggest me a wireless headphone. I share my room with my grandfather. Price should be -1k or less. Either rechargeble or uses AA size battery. Preferbly working on radio frequency.(as bluetooth is costly and limited range). More importance is on cost than sound quality. Please no intex.

R there nobody to help me out

R there anybody


----------



## Ishan (Aug 12, 2006)

*shopping.rediff.com/shop/productdisplay.jsp?prrfnbr=10083318&source=browse&frompg=__Accessories
I bought the same from a TV show room here 3 days back
on the box it was written 1200 Rs..we bought it in Rs 600
Its range is 30 mtrs..practically..
And its sound is great..and if u keep its volume *full*..even u can hear it in the next room...but keep it slow OK..
I like this very much..I am using it with my LG Flatron 1200 watt 29"

Even its radio facility is good. and its a strong piece accord to me..


----------



## int86 (Aug 12, 2006)

Ishan said:
			
		

> *shopping.rediff.com/shop/productdisplay.jsp?prrfnbr=10083318&source=browse&frompg=__Accessories
> I bought the same from a TV show room here 3 days back
> on the box it was written 1200 Rs..we bought it in Rs 600
> Its range is 30 mtrs..practically..
> ...


  thanx
what about batters. I have to spend another 200 for chageble batterierp and charging kit


----------



## Ishan (Aug 14, 2006)

with this piece u can use adapter with the headphone,but not with the transmiter


----------



## int86 (Aug 14, 2006)

What u feel about its over all performance. Have it satisfied u.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 14, 2006)

Frontech is crap  Even this local brand 'Keenion' sounds better than that!


----------



## mediator (Aug 14, 2006)

Frontech is good! I have it price was 500 i think and sound quality is good. Works on FM frequency. So then u can listen ur PC/Mp3 player songs on ur stereo system too!


----------



## int86 (Aug 14, 2006)

Thank alpha. Have it got mic.

Hi Spambot.
U told nothing about ur keenion device.


----------



## Ishan (Aug 15, 2006)

no yaar it hasnt got mic..sorry that i forgot..but then u can use and old mic of urs na..whats the prob...
and do u know one thing...it has a gr8 sound quality...and is of stereo music..ya its a two channel system


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 15, 2006)

int86 said:
			
		

> Thank alpha. Have it got mic.
> 
> Hi Spambot.
> U told nothing about ur keenion device.


Lol Spambot... what a polite insult to me here 

What can I say about Keenion? I have a wired one, its one of those Unbranded ones you get for 300-400, I had a frontech before, after hearing the new ones frontech was rated pure Crap by me atleast... dunno about newer models really.


----------



## paraman (Aug 16, 2006)

I am using the one from iball. Its quite good. You can find more info at www.iball.co.in


----------



## nach p (Aug 16, 2006)

so can u guys recommend any particularly?
so that it will be easy to make decision.


----------



## Ishan (Aug 17, 2006)

if u hava mic..then i'll recommend that only..just go in the shop and try for it...


----------

